# Building muscles from home - HELP!! PICS INCLUDED



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi all,

Ive been training for a while now, but still am not seeing the effects, my friends say im loosing my gut etc, but my main concern are my biceps. I want to fill out my t shirt sleeves if you get me?

Ive got barbell and dumbells at home.

I do 5 reps of 10 every night on 17kg dumbells, by like 30 im really starting to sweat a biut and struggle, but never the less i keep going and stick it out.

My diet could be better in all fairness.

8am.

I eat 2 wheetabix at breakfast and a glass of milk.

10.30am

I eat 2 pieces of wholemeal toast with strawberry/rasberry jam

1.00pm

I have a turkey salad sandwich roll with mayo.

I dont normally eat then till 5/5.30 when i have steak/salad/potatoes etc

After that i try not to eat till the next day.

I consume alot of water throughout the day too.

How many eggs a day should i eat? Im guessing i need more veg in my diet? Perhaps rice?

I know ive asked this before, but i want to show you some of my progress and give an update and see if any new advice will come from it.

These pics show the main reason why im trying to get fit.

Stretch marks:




























I want to get rid of them, hopefully losing weight will help disguise them?

I dont have any pecs, (i have a pectus excavatum which puts me at a disadvantage, hoepfully working out will help disguise this)



















And as i said, i want bigger biceps - this is me tensing (pleasse dont laugh!)


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Your eating patterns and training philosophy have resulted in what we see above

inadequate nutrition = skinny fat

poor goals = the same

have a shake when you cant eat

eat to suit your goals with protein and essential fats

do cardio

weight training heavy with a tried and trusted method of training (3 day split or full bod)

buy an olympic bar for home, get a stand or rack and a bench and train heavy, 17kg dbs will do nothing and bicep curls each nigth is pointless



> I dont have any pecs, (i have a pectus excavatum which puts me at a disadvantage, hoepfully working out will help disguise this)


no, nor would i, condition or not if i didnt train it and did bicep curls each night

google rippetoes starting strength, get some real weights and give it time

stretch marks are a part of it, coconut oil may help but they are hard to rid, but can fade with time


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Dont take this as me being harsh, but your diet and training are awful, really awful. Do yourself a favour and spend a week in these forums, this one especially, but also in the nutrition section and growing section of that. You definatley have the mentalpush to do something about your body but knowledge on how to do it is none existant so do yourself a huge favour and start reading! Few hours a night with your head burried in here and when you think you are getting an idea of what to do post some more questions on your proposed diet and routine. Another tip, dont fall for the marketing of all these get big quick shakes and powders, they wont do you any good at this time.


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Can you give me an example of what type of diet you use and what foods you eat?

Also,

What if i cut out all carbs?? just eat fish/chicken or any other white meat and veg??


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

mate have a look in the diet sections Jimmy has posted a good stickie. you will be able to plan a better diet after having a good read.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

thats it. there is alot of good diet info mate you just need to look for it.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

woodinator said:


> What if i cut out all carbs?? just eat fish/chicken or any other white meat and veg??


You will look and feel shat, have less micronutrients flowing through you, lose muscle, lose your sex drive and become a zombie. Carbs are not the reason you are out of shape, calories are. The wrong sort, the wrong time and too many.

Carbohydrates are the backbone of daily energy, anyone who eliminates them is doing themselves no favours. manipulate them, yes, exclude them, no



> Can you give me an example of what type of diet you use and what foods you eat?


Have you looke anywhere on the board?


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

Mate you remind me of me when I started training! I used to sit in my room by my pc and do bicep curls for 30 minutes on each arm. *Waits to be mocked*! Did it do anything? No! I understand you want to fill out your T shirt I would guess to impress the ladies? But your going to have to structure I proper routine based around compound movements if you really want to grow!


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Thats a good diet plan in that thread, i think ill give that a go starting next week.

Im also going to join futness first tomorrow so i should be down the gym alot more as the current one i go to does classes etc and you cant use the actuail gym until 8 on some nights! which by then im not motivated at all!!!

Whats all this business about no carbs after 8?

What should i eat after i come back from gym? Just protein?

Also, if 17kg is rubbish (i find it ok but not that easy)

What should i be lifting? I read somewhere that doing 5 sets of 5 on the heaviest weight you can possibly lift is the best for gaining results?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

You say you want to fill out your t shirts.

Triceps are 66% of your arm muscle. I wouldnt just concentrate on training your biceps to get big arms.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

woodinator said:


> Thats a good diet plan in that thread, i think ill give that a go starting next week.
> 
> Im also going to join futness first tomorrow so i should be down the gym alot more as the current one i go to does classes etc and you cant use the actuail gym until 8 on some nights! which by then im not motivated at all!!!
> 
> ...


Ok mate, erase all those from your head.

Think 1950s spit and saw dust, think barbells and DBs and not all the 21st century misconceptions and overanalysing

a simple 3 day split or full body routine

wholesome food which includes carbs, at all times

cardio

progressive overload

time

thats all you need, plenty of info on all of that here


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

What you said about no carbs after 8.

I think i read on hear the other day from lost soul, eating carbs at night and not using them for energy just replaces glycogen levels in the liver.

Lost soul is that correct ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

poor goals in my honest opinion, if you want to fill out a shirt arm then buy a smaller shirt

dont focus on the bicep as they will get ruined by deadlifts, plus triceps fill 2/3 of your arm i believe so a focus on the bicep is pointless

i wont say anymore because lets face it lostsoul is here

some good advice here, just start over mate

if you are asking what you should be lifting perhaps you have not got your head around a good rep system yet


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> What you said about no carbs after 8.
> 
> I think i read on hear the other day from lost soul, eating carbs at night and not using them for energy just replaces glycogen levels in the liver.
> 
> Lost soul is that correct ?


no, you do not want high levels of liver glycogen ever really, ceratinly not something to aim for.

I stated carbs at night were fine in fcat essential if you are active at night to powerworkouts and aid recivery through glycoegen replenishment (in the muscles)

Its yet another poor bit of media sh1te to say "cannot eat carbs after 8pm"


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

From taking them pics and posting them it took you 18 minutes if your blue clock is correct 

is this the thread you lost ?


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

Only thing nobodys mentioned here is avoiding injury.

I think it is ok to start out with higher reps but not more that 12.

You will be training your form and getting everything used to lifting.

After a month add weight but keep awesom form.

Put it this way if you get sloppy and increase weight really fast with no base then poof you are injured and no more training.

So focus on form as well and add the weight slowly as you can handle it .

Later on youll be able to load it on and still be injury free


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

The Chauffeur said:


> From taking them pics and posting them it took you 18 minutes if your blue clock is correct
> 
> is this the thread you lost ?


no, this isnt the thread i lost unfortunately!

But anyway,

heres what was in my other thread, i've worked out what i need to do in order to get "big" here's what i should be eating per day

3366 calories

280.5g Protein

374g carbs

93.5g fat

Just thinking, to all these tie in together? Or will I need to do each one?

I.e

3366 calories and then 280.5g protein


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

woodinator said:


> heres what was in my other thread, i've worked out what i need to do in order to get "big" here's what i should be eating per day
> 
> 3366 calories
> 
> ...


Can i ask how much you weigh mate?

And how you worked out these figures?

Ben


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is how i did it

85kg in weight.

2.2 pounds in a kg

2.2pounds x 85kg = 187 pounds

18 calories per pound, so 18 x 187 = 3366 calories a day

1.5g protein per pound, so 1.5 x 187 = 280.5g protein a day

2g of carbs per pound, so 2 x 187 = 374g Carbs a day

0.5g fat per pound, so 0.5 x 187 = 93.5g Fat per day


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

TBH you are not in need of any of this and splitting the calories and grams down to 0.0 whatever of a gram is simply OTT

drop the supplements

drop the misconceptions

eat well, with a balanced diet that you enjoy

enjoy training

do cardio

give it time


----------



## pds999 (Jun 4, 2008)

Again I am no expert but curling dumbbells every night would arguably result in destroying more muscle tissue rather than growing it. I'd get a preacher curl bar if I were you and do some barbell curls, maybe once a week (few sets of 6-8 reps). The rest of the stuff you can learn about in here (as I am doing). Also don't neglect the tricep. I tend to superset triceps with biceps (tricep curls mixed with preacher curls for example, no rest) which gives a good pump although my arms do need more work. But I assume you don't have access to a curl/pulley machine if you are at home.

Other than that, sort your diet out. Eat more calories (in the right ratios), eat regularly and get enough protein and you should grow.

EIT: just seen the split of food you are trying to eat. 280g protein seems a ridiculous amount to me unless you are pretty heavy. I think that is overkill unless you are on (a steroid) cycle?


----------

